

Pi calculated to 'record number' of digits - kenver
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8442255.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Much discussion already: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1032063>

------
kenver
A bit more information about it here <http://bellard.org/pi/pi2700e9/>

